# What do I use to spread compost soil?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can get all the mushroom soil/compost I want for minimal cost. All other farmers around here seem to like taking advantage of this local by-product of the mushroom industry.
I'm thinking of investing in some kind of wagon/spreader to throw it on my fields.

It doesn't seem like a manure spreader would work, but I could be wrong. Consistency looks like light topsoil. I would think a medium sized unit would be best.
Anyone use such an attachment?

Would this be the right spreader? http://lancaster.cra...3446256693.html


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I would use a manure spreader, but I've already got one. Given the consistency of compost, I'm not sure what else would work. I'd take that Oliver as it's bigger than the one I've got. Just make sure the floor/sides aren't rotted and the chain is good.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe you are on the right path.
The Oliver looks to be in good shape.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

A manure spreader would work just fine. Play with the amount of product you load so you can get the most out of it. Be sure not to over load or you could end up with a broken apron chain. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This is what you need,LOL

Vertical beaters give you a wider spread patern.

Large size means not as many loads to haul.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> This is what you need,LOL
> 
> Vertical beaters give you a wider spread patern.
> 
> Large size means not as many loads to haul.


This also would give you a better excuse to buy that bigger tractor you have been wanting also.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What Cy posted is what they guys around here used to use to spread chicken litter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> This also would give you a better excuse to buy that bigger tractor you have been wanting also.


And probably have to increase my line of credit!!!


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

A side slinger spreader could work well also. We have a kuhn-knight that in the owners manual says you can even load it 2/3rds full to bed your freestall barn with sand. I love the spreader, you can put anything from a rotten round bale to liquid manure into it and it does a even spread if adjusted properly.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Kuhn 1140 rents for $200/day here. Nice looking almost new spreader at the local dealer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> This also would give you a better excuse to buy that bigger tractor you have been wanting also.


Just have to upsize the new tractor for that particular one.

http://redwoodmetalworks.com/pull-type-spreaders/cb-pull-type-spreaders/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't even think of renting. Wonder if my local dealer rents one???


----------



## bkreiter (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in southeastern PA and use a lot of musroom compost on my hay fields. I have found a litter spreader is the way to go to get a nice even spread. If the compost you get is fresh it will be lite and fluffly. After you spread a bit you quickly realize that a very large spreader is nessary because you really need to put down at least 3 or 4 tons per acre so see a decent result. Don't forget the mushroom compost only has about 22 pounds of N per ton. It's N release is fairly slow because it's organic.
bkreiter


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

22 lbs N per ton is pretty good compared to cattle manure.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I would agree the side slingers do a great job.Jerome Rhoades in Quarryville Pa. 717-629-8065 helps us spread our sand soilds from are pit, and I am sure you could hire him to spread it for you.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I can get all the mushroom soil/compost I want for minimal cost. All other farmers around here seem to like taking advantage of this local by-product of the mushroom industry.
> I'm thinking of investing in some kind of wagon/spreader to throw it on my fields.
> 
> It doesn't seem like a manure spreader would work, but I could be wrong. Consistency looks like light topsoil. I would think a medium sized unit would be best.
> ...


This could be a Godsend for you I would use it . Just make sure you get a good even spread pattern . We have used products like this before it has the ability to make a super hay field it also has the ability to smother out a hay field http://www.mushroomcompost.org/Grass-Hay.pdf


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I love it, lets spread the myth that folks that make round bales are poor managers. Last picture in the PDF brochure is a round bale sitting in the field with at least 6 inches of regrowth around it. I don't care what shape the bale is, if your going to make any money at it, the bales absolutely need to be off the field before it even starts to green up let alone have that much regrowth.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> I love it, lets spread the myth that folks that make round bales are poor managers. Last picture in the PDF brochure is a round bale sitting in the field with at least 6 inches of regrowth around it. I don't care what shape the bale is, if your going to make any money at it, the bales absolutely need to be off the field before it even starts to green up let alone have that much regrowth.


A little off topic, but that's the way I always look at it. I have the shipping set up before we bale. I want the hay out and off the fields right away. Never ceases to amaze me how I'll see bales laying at fields edge for months or even years.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> This could be a Godsend for you I would use it . Just make sure you get a good even spread pattern . We have used products like this before it has the ability to make a super hay field it also has the ability to smother out a hay field http://www.mushroomc...g/Grass-Hay.pdf


I went to college with the gentleman that wrote that article. I knew him pretty well. I should contact him.
Think I'm gonna make this my winter project.
The never ending challenge of finding a spreading unit will be the problem......

Would the Oliver spreader be big enough and more inportantly, will it fling light fluffy soil????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> A little off topic, but that's the way I always look at it. I have the shipping set up before we bale. I want the hay out and off the fields right away. Never ceases to amaze me how I'll see bales laying at fields edge for months or even years.


See that occasionally around here as well, then they'll just mow around them the next cutting. Don't seem to realize they've just killed anything under that bale by leaving it there for a month, which is a prime spot for any weeds to get started.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I have been very pleased with the even application of compost on my hay fields with the hopper style spreader. I have a Stoltzfus but any of this type work well unless the compost is too wet or heavy.
http://www.stoltzfus...e-spreaders.php


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fossil02818 said:


> I have been very pleased with the even application of compost on my hay fields with the hopper style spreader. I have a Stoltzfus but any of this type work well unless the compost is too wet or heavy.
> http://www.stoltzfus...e-spreaders.php


Wow that's a sweet little piece. Way outta my league on price, though.

I found this International that looks great. http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6810023&dlr=1&pcid=2998568


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, its a pricey piece of equipment but I've been using it to spread wood ash and lime on other local farms and gotten some unexpected income from it. I have also found that compared to my old manure spreader this set up causes much less soil compaction because the spread pattern is 40-50' wide and the flotation tires really don't leave much imprint. I usually set the discharge gate to the fullest opening and just run the tractor at a low speed in order to get the desired coverage in a single pass. These really are built like a tank and its probably the most rugged piece of equipment in the shed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I never thought of it from that angle.......spreading for other farmers......


----------

